# Secondary Infertility part 4 - 2004



## Pilchardcat

New home


----------



## night nurse

hi everyone,
new thread so can't remeber whats going on here.

We have our ivf appt on 12th jan for sa and chat about ivf, everything then in place to start d/r towards end of jan on next cycle!  Only problem is to keep dh off drink throughout xmas  

love NN xx


----------



## em75

Hiya

No real news from me i'm afraid.  Postponed this month due to cyst   and next month because of the Bank Holidays .  

NN Good Luck hun with that mammoth task  

Gwen still in shock over hospital ...once a week  Hope you have good Christmas and   thoughts for 2005

Hi to everyone else  

Emma


----------



## Mrs Chaos

hope everyone is well?
Just popping in to say hello and to wish you all 
    
*MERRY CHRISTMAS*
love & best wishes
Gayn, Andy & *****
X  X  X


----------



## casey

hi everyone,
haven't posted for a while so i thought i'd drop in and say hello.
gwen - it's frustrating innit when you're rariing to go and everyone else is saying no

NN - good luck staying off booze

to everyone else = hope you're all sorted for xmas and santa fills your stockings  with lots of goodies

bye for now - casey & co XXX


----------



## night nurse

Hello everyone

 greetings to you all.

Casey how are you, still set for february??

Have spoken to dh about drinking have decided to let him have four drinks xmas day is this reasonable??

Em75 sorry about yr cyst- nasty things, never had one myself for which I am eternally grateful, january for you then so we could be cycle buddies!

I have picked up a bug I think, had diarrhoea x8 yesterday followed by one episode of vomitting. Felt better after that but lacked energy.  Thought I'd feel ok today but no!  I now feel dizzy, have lower back ache and have started to feel nauseous again!  Hope to be feeling better soon as don't want to be bad for xmas  

Hope everyone is ready for xmas as I am not and this bug is just putting me back even further!

Love NN xx


----------



## RSMUM

Just wanted to wish you all the very, very best for Xmas and the New Year - haven't been around as have been a MANIC  with all the Xmas stuff and also been   for a few days with some horrid bug.

Anyway, all the very, very best wishes for a wonderful  and hope 2005 is absolutely the best for us all!

Take care,

Rsmum xxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi Everyone

Sorry I havent been around...had a terrible cold. Still have blocked ears & nose and no taste!!. Hoping this will be gone by saturday!!

Things are just crazy at the moment trying to get last minute things done for xmas!!

Hopefully it will be a white christmas!!

Take care everyone and have a fantastic christmas. Heres hoping 2005 brings all your dreams true.

love

jeanettexx


----------



## Fee

Happy Christmas girls - my NY resolution is to keep more up to date with this thread.

Fee 
x

xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi everyone, 

Everyone all set for tomorrow?  It will be chaos won't it? My wheelie bin is already full without all the wrapping paper to add to it tomorrow.

Have to say my bug is still hanging around in small doses.  Just feel queasy on/off at certain times of day and burping a lot.  Hoping for a christmas miracle if you know what I mean    Knowing my luck it'll be something like a stomach ulcer!

Anyway hope you all have a good chrsitmas and a happy new year.

Love NN xx


----------



## Charli

Hi ,    Happy Christmas everyone, I know it's a bit late but everything has been non stop over the last few weeks! I had to wipe the dust off the computer this morning  
Anyway all is well now and E got her Barbie bike as promised from Father Christmas    yesterday but told me this morning that Barbie scooters are better (grrrrr)    kids eh!
Anyway just wanted to say thanks for all the support I've had through this site over the past months however small and hope everyone has a wonderful and fruitful New Year in 2005, all my love Charli xx


----------



## maeve

Hi eveyone,
        Im new to this site,I never really know where to post?.My dh and i also have secondary infrtility which is something I never thought would happen to me,you always think these things happen to other people.....,We already have a 6yr old little girl ..concieved without trying.....and have been trying for the past 3 yrs at least,for no 2.
        In the past 2 years we have actively sought tx,done tests etc....did 3 iuis with clomid and injectibles all which turned out neg,then decided to move onto ivf,which we did in june 04.Our doc did half ivf and half icsi and none of the ivf fertilised and all of the icsi did...WE had 16 eggs,lost 7 through ivf so left with 9....at least we found the reason we were not getting pregnant!!.
        3 day 3 grade a embies were put back and amazingly I got pregnant ,I was on such a high but sadly it wasnt meant to be....after seeing the heart beat at 6 weeks ,my 9 week scan then showed nothing,I was so heart broken ,to be given our dream and then have it taken away ,it felt like a cruel joke and I felt like the world was against me!!!(How do people go through loosing more than one baby)
          Since then We have done a F.E.t which was neg and at present I am down regging for my next i.c.s.i and feeling a bit crapy....had scan xmas day to see if I was ready for stims but uterus was still 6mm and he wants it to be 4mm so its now my 3rd week since my decapeptyl inj and starting to get headaches etc.The funny thing is my period has stopped so I dont understand how my lining will get thinner.
          Im now beginning to wonder whether we should have waited a little bit longer before doing this icsi as Im feeling so down the whole time and really negative.I know my husband would like another child but I dont feel that he is affected by all of this as much as me..sometimes all I want to do is cry and cry and cry!!Im living abroad and have friends here but know you cant understand unless your going through it ,..the funny thing is, 2  of my friends are pregnant and the other one has just had a baby boy 8 weeks ago,and my sister has just announced shes pregnant....Sometimes I feel like Jumping into a hole and never coming back out.....(Im really feeling sorry for myself arent I).
          Just wondering if anyone of ye ever found speaking to an infertility counsellor etc ever helped ??.Sorry to be such a moan !!.
        Heres hoping that 2005 will be a better year for all of us


----------



## Guest

Hi all

I am new to this thread and hope u don'tmind me butting in 

My DH and I are experiencing secondary infertility, or should I say I am. I have a ds who is 10 in march 05 from a previousrelationship. Amazingly I was only 16 when I fell pg without trying .

DH and I have been together for 7 yrs and married for 4 years next October. we decided to try for out 1st but my 2nd almost 2 yrs ago with no joy. I then found out that I have pcos in september 04 (now on 3x500mg metformin a day) and then had h.s.g in November and found out left tube completely blocked and they had a bit of trouble getting fluid through the right one but they did in the end (but they would have liked it to have been more)

So we are waiting for my appointment with my consultant on the 14 Jan to see were we go now. The only good thing that I have had so far is my AF usually come when they want (last natural one was April 04, provera induced Nov 04) but AF arrived by complete surprise on DEC 14th 39 days after Nov AF  . so we are hoping that Dr may put me on clomid if this keeps up that is.

well thats my story I wish you all the luck on the world with your TX and I will keep you all informed of progress if that is OK  i would love to here form anyone who is in the same boat I thought I was the only one going through s/i

Love Charlotte


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

WOW ! what a busy time christmas is!! 

Charlotte- welcome aboard

Maeve-- welcome to you to

I look forward to getting to know you both.

Hope you are all well. We are away for a few days so just wanted to wish you all a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR.

Heres to 2005

love

jeanettexx


----------



## Fee

Hi girls, and welcome Maeve and Charlotte. Just popping in to wish everyone here a Happy New Year, and hoping we get our much longed for No 2s etc in 2005.

Jeanette - hope you are sprinkling lots of babydust here! 

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Just a quickie to welcome the new ladies -  hope we can offer some support - we're here for you whenever you want to chat,rant,cry, scream, ask for advice..whatever...

Wanted to thank you all for your support over the past year - let's hope all our dreams come true in 2005 eh? 

Don't know about the rest of you but I've found this Xmas to be a VERY emotional one - maybe cos I'm so close to my family and the whole lot were here Xmas day, perhaps it's cos my little one is just getting into Xmas and at a very loving stage..but I keep finding myself welling up with love for her and gratitude that I've got her..closely followed by that pit of the stomach longing for a brother or sister for her.

All the very very best to you all - hope you had a wonderful Christmas and hope you all have a very happy, healthy and successful 2005!

Rsmum xxxxx


----------



## Cherub75

Welcome on board Charlotte and Maeve, great to have you here and can't wait to get to know you a bit more.

Not been around much recently so just wanted to pop in and say

HAPPY NEW YEAR ​
and hope 2005 brings all our dreams come true.

Love

Emma xxx


----------



## Guest

hi all

thank you very much for your warm welcomes . U ladies are great.

i would like to wish you all a happy new year  and I wish you all the best for *2005* and I would like to send you all some  &   

thank's again 
love Charlotte


----------



## struthie

Can I join this board?
Hope thats ok.
I have a ten year old son and have been ttc since he was one!
Have been thinking about trying IUI but don't know if I am brave enough,I don't want to live to regret what might have been!
Looking forward to getting to know you all xxx


----------



## Cherub75

Hi Struthie,

Great to have you on board.  Congratulations on the fab weight loss, if you don't mind me asking, what diet/eating plan did you use and how long did it take you.  I am now beginning to accept that my problem is my weight, I think I've always know it, but never wanted to admit to it.  I've had unsucesful tx in 2004, and I think that the weight just go in the way.  So in 2005 I want to get rid of some of the weight and have have successful tx.  Would love to hear the story of your success.  

I started on IUI in November but had to abandon due to lack of response (me thinks weight although hossy have not said that), I was scared iniatially mainly because of the injections, but can honestly say after doing the first 2 myself I was fine. So I'd say if its an option go for it.

Take care

Emma xx


----------



## struthie

Hi Emma 
Thanks for replying,I did it by healthy eating and exercise,and too me just over a year.
It can be done!

I think I would like to try IUI need to save some pennies first.

I see you are being treated at Hillingdon,thats not far from me,I live in Bucks xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies

Hope you all had a great new year!!!!

I did i started my new job today and one of th ladies i am working with is 15 weeks pg maybe this will be my year.

Cherub75 can I just say that i do not entirely believe that your weight is the main reason you have been having trouble getting pg (i hope u don't mind me saying that    only my very best friends auntie has pcos and she only weighs 7 stone, but she has he a lot of trouble getting pg and staying pg (has just had he 5th m/c). I really believe that it is mainly to do with your hormones 

My love to you all and thank you for making this thread so inviting. i will Post back after my appointment on Jan 14th and let you know what Dr says  

Love Charlotte


----------



## Nikki

Hi everyone,

happy New year to you all, hope all our dreams come true in 2005. 

Charlotte, Maeve and Struthie, glad you've joined us. I've really found this thread a big help.

This Christmas was great fun but feel it's the last one my son is going to believe in FC. I'm sure he went along with it just to humour me (and for the extra presents). Really feel that it's this year or never. Not sure at the moment which clinic to go to. Is anyone being treated at the new fertility clinic at St George's in South London? I'd like to know what it's like there now.

Maeve, just wanted to say that I found this site at least as helpful than the fertility councillor I saw. It's just good to get those feeling off your chest and to know that others have felt the same way.

Fingers crossed for everyone to be showered with baby dust.

Nikki


----------



## jeanette

Hiya everyone

Hope you have all recovered from christmas and new year!!

Welcome aboard struthie. I have found this thread really supportive.

Nikki..my daughter is 8 so she may not believe this year as the older children may tell her he isnt real. I would love to take her to lapland to recapture this magic. I love watching Miracle on 34th Street....IM A BELIEVER!!!

Fee- Im giving you all loads of babydust  . This is a very special thread xx.

Chazz- how is the new job going?? I get really nervous starting new jobs!

Emma- hope you are ok.

Gwen- lovely to hear from you. Hope you are keeping well.

Rsmum- sorry to hear that xmas was so emotional for you. If you ever want to chat on msn im here for you xx

Everyone else...hope you are all well.

Love

jeanettexx


----------



## Cherub75

Hiya ladies,

Jeanette - Great to hear from you but where is your news?  How are you doing?

Gwen - Sorry to hear about your back hun, I know just how painful that can be.  Dose up on the painkillers and rest up, I know eaier said than done    Hope its better soon.

Nikki - Know what you mean about the truth behind FC.  Dan will be nearly 8 next Xmas and I wonder whether or not he'll still be believing or not.  I guess time will tell, will hold out as long as possible  

Chazz - How's the job going? Thanks for the comments on the weight, I know its not the entire problem as I've always had hormonal issues anyway, but I don't think the extra stones I've gained since having Daniel are not helping issues.

Struthie - Where bouts in Bucks are you?  If you go for IUI which clinic will you go to?  Funny isn't it when you realise you're not too far from other members, I know of at least 2 other members who live fairly close to me, small world isn't it?  

Fee - Hope you're getting ready to meet Max  

Me, I'm still suffering with the flu thing.  Just feel so achey at the moment, especially the back of my thighs, neck and upper back.  Still now I have the laptop connected to a wireless Internet connection I can just sit here on the sofa in front of the fire and rest with my FF all day  

Well By for now

Love

Emma xx


----------



## struthie

Hi Emma 
I live in Amersham,do you know in real life I do not know anyone with fertility problems.
Perhaps it would be good to meet a few.

We were referred to John Rdcliffe before but this time we are planning on going to the chiltern in missenden as its so close.
Just need to save some dosh first!
I am thinking of going to my gp and asking if I can have soem blood tests done to make sure I am ovualting and hormone levels are normal - does this sound like a good idea?
Ruth xxx


----------



## Guest

Hello cherub75 and Janette

thank u for asking about the new job it's great. I can't hack getting getting up at 5.35am   . But I will be doing 3pm until 11 pm next week so I get a lie in  .

I am looking forward to my appointment next Friday   i have had signs of AF again so I may be in with a chance of being put on clomid  .

i have a question how does Ur body let you know u are ovulating/fertile? Only about a week ago I had a strange mucus when I wiped after going the loo (sorry 4 the tmi  ) It was clear but seemed very stringy . And now I ave sore boobs and pain down right side, a sign that my AF may come in the next week. Sorry to ask I felt silly asking the nurse.

I love you all and I would like to send lots of   
Love Charlotte


----------



## Cherub75

Hiya Charlotte,

Sounds like what you had was fertile mucus and you may have ov'd.  Going by the bumf I've read on this they say your unfertile when dry, Milky white mucus that breaks when stretched is becoming fertile or psst the fertile phase, mucus that stretches for several cm without breaking and has a consistency of egg white is when you are fertile and likely to ov within 24 hours (I think).  This is what I can remember reading but i'm sure Jeanette will either confirm or put that info right.

In the nicest possible way I hope AF arrives so you are given Clomid, but on the other hand I hope she doesn't and stays away for about 9 months   .

All my love

Emma xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Struthie, I think candy on the iui turned bfp thread was at the john radcliffe clinic maybe you could im her for more info  

Emma - I've just bought a laptop adn am having great trouble getting it connected to my desktop pc for the internet.  I have a router any ideas, I hopefully have a man coming tonight to help me   Hope the flu has gone


Jeanette I love miracle on 34th street too it makes me cry!

I am about to go for our IVF appt next week and now I have become poorly.  I had the bug like everyone else and havn't been right since.  This was 3 weeks ago and now started to develop abdominal pains as well as the nausea.  I have been to the gp today who says could be gallbladder or gallstones.  If its just inflammation we are ok if its stones it could be a problem    The other obstacle is getting a scan cannot get one on NHS unitl Feb 4th can get a private one sooner so will wait til our appt nxt weds then make the decision what to do.

Hi to charlotte, gwen and fee and anyone else I may have missed!

NN xx


----------



## casey

Hi evryone
Happy new year to you all.
sorry to hear about all the illnesses and ailments. 
emma - hope youre flu gets better
RSmum - same goes for your stinky cold
NN - hope the bug goes away and it's not anything more serious
Gwen - hope your back has eased

Welcome to newbies Charlotte maeve and struthie

Nikki - my dd also had 'suspicions' re father xmas - kept asking why they all look different and appear in different places on same day. 

jeanette hope teverything is going well for you 

Anyway - don't know why but i feel great - maybe somehting to do with mounatins of vits and herbs and acu and wheatgrass and no alcohol or ciggies - boring or what?
so bye for now & take  care
caseyx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi...bit of an epic coming so bear with me...
sorry I've not posted for a while, hope everyone is well.
We have had a chaotic few weeks, and have had so many problems it's been quite difficult.
We've been having problems with anti-social neighbours, (young lad, drunken/drugged mates) and it got so bad leading up to Christmas I got very depressed. Parties, loud drunken/drug induced parties most nights...it did my head in.
Andy and I have been threatened by his yobs and it just kept getting worse.
My nerves were in tatters, any noise, any loud noise or anything...I was a wreck.
We rent our house, and the housing association just tell you to make diaries, ring the Police etc...it was hopeless.
Things got so bad that Christmas week we had to leave, and we moved 2 days before Christmas.
I am devastated that I've had to leave my home of 11 years.
I moved there when Sam's father and I separated, Sam was going on 2 years.
We built the home up, got the garden nice, and have many, many memories of our lovely home, and Andy and I have shared that home for the past 8 years.
I've had to leave so much, as we could only find a flat at such short notice, so a lot of my furniture has gone to charity, and women's refuges.
We buried one of our Jack Russells under our lilac tree 5 years ago, so things like that hurt...knowing we've left our fur baby.
Sam's footprints in the cement, little baby size 4 shoes, he walked on, when Dad was doing my patio....little special memories....height chart carved into the wood on the outside shed..you all know the special things.
It is even harder for us as we know we won't ever get the chance to do those things again with another child, so it seems to cut so deep.
We're ok, we're getting the flat nice, but as you can imagine, us 3, along with 4 dogs and 2 cats...we're rather cramped, but...we have each other.
The upside is that we managed to move next to my parents, so it's nice to be more on hand, and they've both been so wonderfully supportive bless 'em.
We won't stay here forever, it was just a case of needs must, but now, I'm feeling so angry and depressed that my beautiful home is gone, all that hard work, blood sweat and tears, ruined by this d*ckhead next door.
Sorry this is a bit of a gloomy post, but I know you'd all appreciate my feelings regarding my memories of my son when he was little, and would understand how it hurts to have had to leave so much behind.
I'll be fine, Andy, Sam and I are strong, it's just at present I am very, very sad....but hey...I'll bounce back..have a gold medal in that  
I'm out of touch with the thread and will try and get back into things when we get a little more settled.
best wishes and love to you all
Gayn
XX


----------



## casey

oh gayn
you have had such a horrible time - no wonder youre angry. and yes a home isn't just bricks and mortar its all the hard work and love and good memories. i hope things better for you in the new year ( and that the little p---k next door gets whats coming to him).
take care all of you
caseyX


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

Coming to you from my laptop yipee we got it working how pleased am I ?? 

Casey after reading your post cannot believe what an unhealthy bunch we are, hope we are all better soon for our tx!
I still feel sick after I eat anything and having sharp pains in my stomach just hoping its nothing serious at the moment but its hard not to think the worst.  Have started watching my weight out of paranoia in case lose some without trying!

Gaynor - same name as my cousin, what a horrible time you have had over the xmas period.  police can be as useless as f*** sometimes can't they? I feel angry for you no one should be forced out of their house because of others!  Remember this ' What goes around comes around'  I truly believe this and I always say I hope I'm there to see it! I hope you bounce back soon from this and that 2005 will be good to you. Take care  

love to everyone else

NN xx


----------



## Guest

Hi Cherub75

thank you for the advice i do hope you are right. My gyne appointment is this Friday at 9.45am and I am really hoping that it is good news  (he will put me on clomid) and not bad news (he tells me that i need to have my tube removed  ).

My first week went well and I am looking forward to having a lie in this week as i don't need to be in work until 3pm .

i would like to send you all         

Love Charlotte


----------



## Nikki

Hi Gaynor,

I'm so sorry you've had such a horrible end to the year. I really hope things pick up for you now. It must be so difficult leaving all those little mementoes of Sam's childhood behind. The good thing is getting him away from such horrible people. It's so wrong that you've had to move and not the troublemakers – I don't understand why more isn't done earlier on to sort these morons out.

I'm sending you lots of love and hugs.
Remeber, you've still got all those memories stored in your head and heart, and you've got Sam and Andy.

Love
Nikki


----------



## Guest

Hi Girls

Not a very good day today, in fact it was devastating    .

I had my gynie appointment today, I was getting the results of my h.s.g from November. My Dr told me that both of my tubes are blocked from the ovaries   . My right one is blocked half way up and my left one is totally blocked. I am so devastated I don't know what to do appart from   .

The next step is for my DH to have a sperm test  . problem with that he passes out in hossies. Then they said after that they will want to do a lap to make sure that they are defiantly blocked (he thinks they are as i had pid when i was 16)

He said that it is likely we will need ivf    .

Just thought i would let you all know

Love a heart broken Charlotte


----------



## Catzy

Hope you don't mind me joining you. 

Sorry to hear your news chazz & gwen. Sending a big   to both of you.

Chazz - just wanted to let you know that my dp did not need to go to the hospital to do his sample, he just had to have it there within an hour of the deed. Maybe your dp could do that and you could drop it off, as it sounds like you might have difficulty getting him there let alone producing  .

Wish you all loads of luck and   

Catzy
xx


----------



## night nurse

Hi girls,

 to caroline and gwen you have both had bad days.  Gwen heres hoping yr gp can come up with something other than the metformin for you have you considered ivf?

Caroline at least you know now why you are not getting pg and can move forward into rectifying the situation, its no consolation I know and we all think it will never happen to us but it does unfortunately.  

Well dh and me had our ivf appt on Weds, he did his sample then we had all the info and a decision was made that we would do our first cycle after our holiday.  The nurse said she wouldn't be happy for me to go on a twelve hour flight without an established pg should the tx work too many risks involved.  So April it is.  On the good side Dh's sample was normal!

That was a shock as his morphology was 8% and has now increased to 35% with motility 80+% so am hoping for a pg naturally before April  

The  other peice of news I want to share is what my dd has done.  She is almost 11!  She had my dh's old phone just before xmas.  It was on contract until the pay as you go sim card came.  Well you can all guess whats coming!  She was told to use the minutes that were left only!  12 days she had the phone!  The bill has come in at £286.97!  

So shes in big big trouble as you can imagine!

Bye for now 
NN xx


----------



## Guest

Hi all

Thank you all very much for your kind words off support  .

catzy, that is the route that I am hoping we will take. But my dh's problem is not just with hospital's it's with anything medical. if we do have to have the ivf I will need injecting  and he won't be able to do that and I have a bit of a fear of needles . All I can do is wait for my dh to tell me tat he is ready to do the sample and i can book the appointment. Also when you have ivf u have to give a fresh  sample. He may be able to do the initial one but i don't know about anymore .

The thing is this is hard for him also as he knows how much I want to have his baby   

Work today was hard, the lady that I was working with is 16 weeks pg and when I told her about today she just cried. But then she would not let anyone talk about her being pg. So I spoke to her and said it was ok.

Sorry to rant girls but this is the only place I can talk to people who have been through the same

Love Charlotte


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Sorry for my absence..I have no excuse besides being tired!!

Chazz..we are hear for you. My dh did his sample at home and took it to the hospital within an hour.

Gwen..I am keeping my fingers crossed that the hossie comes up good for you xx

NN- OMG what a big mobile phone bill. This has happened to my sister before and it took her ages to pay the bill. Nightmare. Great news on your tx..keeping everything crossed for you xx Dh morphology was 8 %..we both took vitamins, he cut down on alcohol and caffeine and well you know my end result!! 

Catzy..welcome aboard!

Angel..what an awful time you have had. Thinking of you. You know where I am if you ever wanna chat hun xx

Hugs n kisses to you all

love

jeanette xx


----------



## Nikki

Hi all,

Chazz, my dh did his at home too and had to get it there within an hour. As for the needles, I really dreaded that bit but they are so fine, like a hair really. I did mine into a pinch of flesh on my tummy and I canhonestly say it didn't hurt. There was a very slight sting a couple of times but really nothing to worry about. I'm sure this won't really reassure you but thought I'd let you know my experience anyway.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

Nikki


----------



## Cherub75

Hi girls,

Gayn - OMG what a rotten thing to be doing over Xmas, well at any point really.  It makes me so mad that people have to give up their lives all because of nasty neighbours, you'd think that they would be the ones moved on (were they HA aswell?)  Hope you're settling into your new place and starting to get new memories of Sam growing up.  Huge (((((HUGS)))))

Jeanette - Any other news other than being tired, bet your blomming now.  

Chazz - Sorry you're having a rough time of it at the mo.  My Dp done his sample at home and got it to the hozzy within the hour too.  Hopefully your DH will be ok with doing this wheneve needed.  I want to echo what Nikki said too, I had/have a major fear of needles too, so when I had to start injecting for the first time on my IUI cycle I was shaking.  The nurse done the first one to show me and then it wa up to me, and I must say that it hurt less when I done them than when the nurse did it, if fact it didn't hurt, as Nikki said just stung a tiny bit a couple of times.

NN - How much, OMG, £286, thats it DS never getting a mobie when he's bigger   .  Hope au naturelle happens to you too.


Hi Catzy and welcome.

Gwen - How's things with you hun.

Hello to anyone else I've not intentionally forgotten    Hope you are all well.

As for me, no news on the ttc front, just waiting for my lap and diathermy next month so just waiting.  But in the other news, I'VE HURT MY LEG      Don't know what I've done to it, no knocks or falls or anything.  Basically started hurting Thur evening, cramp type pain that wouldn't ease, slowly got worse during Friday and Saturday and in the end got DP to take me up A&E as the pain was unbearable.  Turns out I have inflamed veins, so I'm on anti-inflamatorys and hobbling about on crutches when I have to.  Been off work yesterday and today and still doesn't seem much better so going to the GP in the morning.  Still on the bright side I'm spending the day on my bed, on my laptop on here  

Well take care all

Love

Emma xx


----------



## Fee

I'm getting me and dh some vitamins Jeanette 

Hope everyone is OK.

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi girls

Thank you all for your messsages

I understand what you are all saying but it wont be quiet that easy at the moment. As soon as DH thinks about doing it he breaks out in a sweat, so erm rising to the occasion shall we say is a big no no. he understands what this means to me and he is trying to get over it  .

i am feeling a little better now. af arrived yesterday which in away i'm glad of as i now know that metforin are working. heres hopeing    .

love charlotte


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello

Can I join you? Better introduce myself first!

I have a beautiful 8 year old son conceived naturally, first month of trying! (during my first marriage) I married again over 3 years ago and we have been trying ever since. My DH has no "biological" children of his own, but he loves my son and sees him as his own. I would love to have another child for many reasons and my son would love to have a baby brother or sister.

After 2 years of trying we decided to get checked out and our DR suggested a sperm analysis first. I had suspected it might be something to do with my DH as I had conceived so easily before. The analysis showed everything to be excellent except for morphology which was only 6%. I scoured the medical sites on the internet and discovered the main cause of poor morphology was Varicoceles. I made the DR send my DH for a scan which showed he had a few of these in his left T. He had an operation to have them removed (ouch he must love me!) and I put him on loads of vitamins, made him wear boxer shorts and asked him to cut down on caffeine and booze.(I'm sure you've all been there, tried that!)

We decided to seek specialist help and went to a fertility clinic. The consultant was great and he went through all the various options etc with us. This is were I found out something new and was wondering if any of you were the same... he said that because I had a C section with my first baby I may have a blockage in my tubes. Apparently this happens to 1 in 4 women following a C section and they are unaware until they start trying again!! He also said that the poor morphology would not be the only reason we had not conceived so there must be something wrong with me. Because of my age and the Length of time we had been trying, he suggested we went straight for IVF and not bother having my tubes checked.

So thats were I am now, I started IVF in December and had 3 embryo's put back this Monday. The morphology has improved. For the IVF it was at 14% so we didn't have to have ICSI which cost nearly £1000 more!!! I am now on the dreaded 2WW. I've got everything crossed that it will work, but i'm keeping myself in a realistic frame of mind because the statistics aren't good for a positive outcome.

Sorry for going on, it's just that I've been reading your posts and some of my waffle may help. 

Take care
Louise xx


----------



## casey

Hi everyone,
 to chazz, gwen and emma. 
sorry i can't rememeber everyone's names i'm not too good this week. 

my dd had a bone infection with MRSA  as a baby and now has no hip joint, which affects her mobility and we've been waiting to hear if she needs more ops, but consultant said today there's nothing they can do as the joint is totally destroyed and her mobility and pain etc will get worse as she gets older. it's awful coz she 's already in pain and gets teased. all we can do now is wait till she's a teenager and they will try to correct her leg lengths  as one leg is 4 inches shorter than the other and is twisted . Gutted isn't the word, but on the other hand i know it's a miracle she's here at all.

Anyway bye for now 
CaseyX


----------



## night nurse

Welcome louise, great news on the embryo's.  Which clinic are you at as most only put back two?  Heres hoping at least one of them stick around.

Casey how old is your dd?  what a shame she has to go through this and to be in such pain I bet it breaks your heart to see her in pain  

Gwen - sounds like you are as bad as me except my pain is all over with systemic sclerosis.. Do you need occupational therapy to get you some bath rails or bath seat.  Maybe now you should be thinking of a stair lift    If its any consolation I'm 36 and my teeth are falling out I'm sure. I had a tooth that chipped both vertically and horizontally recently that I had to have out.  I am now booked in in Feb for another extraction due to an abcess an underlying infection that has killed my tooth along with another filling AND THEN TOday another tooth has chipped! 

Hello to everyone else

NN xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Thanks NN. I'm with CARE Nottingham. If your over 40 (I'm 41) you can have 3 put back, if your under 40 they can only put max of 2 back. I decided to go for 3 as it might give me more of a chance.

Casey, I'm really sorry to here about your daughter, it's horrible to see a little person in pain. It must be so frustrating for you.  

Take care all of you
Louise xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Welcome Louise...looking forward to getting to know you.

As for me..Im 21 weeks today!! its going really quick! Im not posting as much as Im really suffering with back ache (not complaining though  ).

So I am around and following all your posts!!

Hugs n kisses to you all

Jeanettexx


----------



## casey

Hi NN & louise,
My dd is five years of age. she's bright, beautiful and bolshy. It kills me to see her in pain or struggling to do things, and when the other kids call her names i want to rip their heads off. I'm so upset at the mo i keep crying but i'm going to have to get a grip of myself and stay positive for her sake, and like i keep tellingmyself i'm lucky to have her and there are plenty of people worse off than us.
thanks for replying and for the hugs - i'm not a huggy person and i reck,on cyber space is all i can cope with right now without snapping or crying
bye for now CaseyX


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi Casey

Your last post really upset me. I can't believe some children can be so cruel. I blame the parents. My son has a lovely caring nature and he would never hurt another child's feelings.

If this happening at school the headteacher should deal with it.

I'm thinking of you and your DD. Try to stay positive.

Thank you for the welcome Jeanette. Great news, your over half way! Did you conceive naturally or with a little bit of help?

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## Fee

Louise  - Welcome and heaps of luck on your 2ww. 

Casey - my dd is five too!!  She's in year 1. is your dd in rec or year 1??  Children can be so cruel. It must be so heartbreaking to see her in such pain all the time, and struggling to do things. I can't imagine what you must go through. I bet she brings you huge amounts of joy though. I'd love for her and my dd to meet.  When your dd gets to adult size (you know - her final height) will they be able to fit a prosthesis joint?  you know - like a hip replacement? 

Jeanette - fab to hear you are more than half way through!!! WHERE has the time gone?  Of course you let on quite late to us !!    

I had baseline scan on Monday - so if Max makes the defrost OK on the 31st I'll be on the 1 ww. Please keep everything crossed for me girls

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Fee - I missed your news somewhere, sorry!    Glad all went well at the baseline scan. Good luck hun    So excited that you'll soon be reunited with Max  

Jeanette - Glad to hear all is going well for you and wow, 21 weeks already!    

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## RSMUM

Casey,

I was so saddened to read your post - I can't imagine how it must be to see her going through such pain and to have to cope with the other kids as well - it is terrible. It must be so hard for you to stay so strong for her.Just wanted to say I was thinking about you and hoping that as Fee says, there might be something that can be done in later years. But for now, I guess all you can do is try to be as strong as possible and help her to grow into  a wonderful person able to withstand as much as possible all the dreadful things that life is throwing at her. All the best... 

Have lost track of this thread - there are soo many of us now - it's wonderful to see so much support.

Take care, all of you,

D x


----------



## casey

Hi all
RSMum, fee, Nn & lou and anyone else - thanks for your support. i've calmed down a bit now altho i'm still gutted.

fee - my dd is reception - and dr's have said there's a very small chance of fitting artificial joints when she's in her 30's
if med tech improves but for now there's nothing available. 
she might have chance of leg lengthening op in her teens but only if they can stabilise hip joint and at the mo that's not poss.  

Anyway she's been to a party today and had some class mates over for a play day and that's helped coz i no most kids are kind and don't call her names it's just one or two. i have spoken to headtacher who said she'll 'address it' and as well i no she's getting older and is becoming more aware and more self conscious. so it might not all be outright bullying but some of it all the same.

Anyway thanks for your support once again
CaseyX


----------



## Fee

aww Casey - glad she's got some great school mates. You are such a good mum   
Laura is the year ahead of your dd - but is a late birthday for her year, so they're not that different in age.
Does your dd like swimming?
Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## casey

Hi Fee, 
i've just started to take her to swimming lessons. I'm going to enrol her in drama classes - she loves singing and stole the show at the Xmas play. 
My dd's birthday is Nov so she probaberly is near same age as yours. at the mo, she's baby mad and is desperate for a baby sis or bro - she told it was her birthday wish when she blew the candles out - i've told her my tummy might be broken so now she keeps kissing it unexpectedly, which is ok at home but not good in the middle of Asda.
Bye for now 
CaseyX


----------



## Fee

aww Casey - she loves the same things as my dd.  Laura is just the same. She hasn't mentioned a sibling for a while then apropo nothing she climbed into bed on Monday morning and said "I'm sad about two things Mummy". "what's that hun" - "Well I'm sad that I don't have a brother or a sister, and I'm sad about Mrs Sills leaving" (Mrs sills is her headmistress). Broke my heart. We've told Laura that the special cuddle that Mummy's and Daddy's have to make babies doesn't work for Mummy and Daddy and that's why the hospital is trying to help. 
I think she's very cute kissing your tummy in the middle of ASDA!!!

Fee xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## night nurse

casey and fee

Bless your lovely daughters they are so sweet.  When we last went to the clinic my 10 yr old daughter said to us ' so did you get a baby then?' We laughed and said yeah we just picked one off the shelf'   tad sarcastic but couldn't resist it!

Love NN xx


----------



## charley

Hello ladies

Sorry ive not posted for a while, but hope everyone is doing ok, havent had chance yet to read back on all the posts but I will.
Hospital appointment tommorow afternoon, feel soooooooo nervous, but i,ll let you know how I get on. thats me for now, take care everyone.

Love charley xx


----------



## Louise72

Hiya everyone

Decided to bob over to the main secondary infertility chat with you all, been reading your posts ( inbetween working   ) and trying to read everyones stories.
Af arrived today and its another day of huh!! not pregnant again  
Oh well to be honest i am feeling alot better from when i posted my moanie new post the other day, i was so sorry to be so down but it did help me to get it off my chest and write it down of here.....its has been wonderful to know i am not on my own and other people out there know exactly how i am feeling sometimes!
I was reading  you posts about siblings asking for brothers and sisters and want to tell you that last night i went to my sons parents evening ( he is nine ) and the teacher asked me if we had any other children as connor keeps saying he is playing with his sisters and brothers at  home and they were not aware of this....i told the teacher he didnt have any brothers and sisters and didnt go into too much detail about our problem.
Coming home in the car i asked connor why he had been saying this at school and very innocently he said that he just wanted to know what it felt like to have brothers and sisters    i had to hold back the tears big time...poor fella.....i cant tell you how crap i felt!!!
anyhow i tried to explain YET AGAIN that i so wish he could have brothers and sisters too however he knows that mummies tummy is broken and it may not happen we will just have to wait and see.
Kids are so truthful arent they!!!!

Anyway hope everyone is well today and once again thanks for letting me join in your conversations and experiences.

Hugs, Louise xxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Everyone

Just popped in to say hello. I am felling a bit better at the moment. I have been working hard in my new job so I've not had much time to dwell on what the Dr said.

Louise72 I hope you are feeling a little better. I think I replied to your moanie post the other day. It can help sometimes to know that you are not the only one who feels like that.

Thank you all for your messages

Love Charlotte


----------



## Cherub75

Hiya girls,

Sorry I've not been around much since I last posted, been suffering with Thrombophlebitis on my left leg and the pain has been a bit much some days.

Just wanted to say:

Louise - OMG, my heart would have broken too, you don't realise sometimes just how IF affects our children.

Casey - Your DD sounds like one very special little girl and you sound so very proud of her, I do so hope they will eventually be able to do somthing for her, but what about now?  Is just just on pain relief?

Jeanette - OMG 21 weeks already!!!!  Have you found out if its a boy or a girl (sorry just being nosey).

Fee - You already know just how much I want this to all work out for you, am praying so hard.

Chazz - Any breakthrough with DH yet?  Don't work too hard.

Charley - Hope the appt goes well tomorrow.

RSmum, NN and Gwen - Hope you and your families are well.

Love

Emma xx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. Sorry for not posting much!

Had an eventful week...

- my sisters house was destroyed by fire last sunday. Im so gutted for her. Nobody was hurt but memories etc have been destroyed that can never be replaced. 

- theres a woman at work making snide comments about me going on mat leave. Why are some people so nasty?


Something very very nice has happened...dd felt bambino kick!

Loiuse..my dd would cry for a sibling. I thought my heart was gonna break listening to her.

Emma...hope the leg is getting easier each day

Fee...Im so keeping everything crossed. I really want this for you

Chazz..glad to hear the new job is going well. Take care ((()))

Charley..good luck with the appointment

Hi to everyone else..rsmum, nightnurse, louliz, gwen..hope you are ok xx

Im sending you all   

hugs n kisses

jeanette xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Thought I'd come over from the 2ww board to say hello as I haven't posted here for a few days.

How are you all doing?

I'm going insane. The wait is just dragging now. I'm keeping everything crossed.

Jeanette... how are you feeling? It's lovely when you feel the baby kick and it must be great to share that with your DD. Tell that woman at work to Bog off... it's none of her business. Some people are just bitter and twisted. Re the house fire, how awful for your sister. My brother had a house fire last year and it was a real shock. The upside of it was that he is back in is house and it's newly decorated top to bottom and all the furniture is new. The fire was caused by a faulty washing machine... can you believe it! Since then I never put the washing on before bed and I never leave the washing machine on when I go out.

Cherub ... whats Thrombophlebitis? Sounds very painful! hope the pain eases of soon.

Louise72... My little man is 9 in Feb and he would love to have brothers and sisters. It's heartbreaking.

Chaz... I'm glad your feeling a bit better. Don't give up.

Charley... Hope you got on OK at the hospital today.

Hello Night Nurse, Fee, Casey, RSMUM, Jayne, Gwen, Nikki and anyone else on this board.

Hope you are all well and keep us posted of any developments.

Take care
Louise (LouKIZ) xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi to everyone
Jeanette so sorry to hear of your sisters fire, glad everyone got out ok hun.
I imagine your dd was thrilled to feel bubs kick   makes it a little more real to them doesn't it, bless her, bet she can't wait to be Big Sis.
I became an Aunty for the second time on Tuesday, a beautiful little girl, called Daisy.
She wasn't in a hurry to leave her Mummy's comfy tummy, as she was due a week last Saturday, but after a rather speedy labour (4 and half hours) she weighed in at a tiny, but perfect, 5lbs 14oz.
Only seen pics on my brothers' laptop as we've let Granny's and Grandpa's visit first, they both have large families so we're all lined up waiting for the first cuddle  
She is the first grand-daughter on both sides, as we have my son and my eldest bro's son, so she is quite a treasure.
The first girl to be born since me! (36 years!) so me thinks this little girl will be well spoilt.
Can't wait to see her and have my long awaited cuddle or 20!  
So sad I won't ever get to hold a baby of my own again, but being an Aunty is just as wonderful.
I'll ask my bro if I can post a pic of her.
Hope everyone is doing ok?
I feel a bit in limbo at the moment as I don't seem to really "fit" anywhere now that we know we can't have a baby, but I'll still pop in as usual and check to see how everyone is getting along.
Love to all
Gayn
XX


----------



## Guest

Hi Cherub75

No joy yet, but to be honest with you we are just enjoying each other at the moment  . (if you catch my drift  ) I have spent so much time on getting upset and stressing out over this past year that I have decided to enjoy my DH and ds for a bit. I know that my DH will do his SA when he is ready, I love him very much all the same .

My plan was to get married and add to the family. I did not really want to be having a baby in my 30's but I have come to learn that not all plans happen as you want them too. I want a baby and if that heppens when I am in my 30's or 40's than so be it.

Jeanette I'm glad to hear that your sister and her family are safe. Hope your week gets better.

Thank you all again for your kind words

Love you all

Love Charlotte


----------



## Goth

Can I join in here   I posted on the board I have a 3yr old dd and have been ttc#2 for nearly 2yrs.  Dh has poor morphology and is due another SA (well he was due one last July but decided he didn't want it) with me getting depressed he agreed to a follow up  

Is it easier to put the info in my signature?


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello Goth,

My DH had poor morphology, only 6% were normal! I scoured the medical sites on the internet and discovered one of the main causes of this is Varicoceles. I also emailed the top urologist at the Cornell Institute in New York and he confirmed this. These are like varicose veins and can be found in mens "underneaths" so to speak. Our GP didn't think this was the case, but I nagged him to send my DH for a scan. He eventually agreed and they found large Varicoceles in his left T.

My DH has had the varicoceles removed and I made him wear boxer shorts and take a cocktail of vitamins.

I am now on my 2 week wait of my 1st IVF cycle and when DH had to do the business, his morphology had improved to 14% normal forms.     If you want details of the vitamins let me know and I will send you a personnel message.

Take care
Louise xxx

PS I do the test on Wednesday!!!


----------



## Goth

Thanks Louise 

My dh has 5 percent (sorry pc crashed have lost some keys!!) I asked about varicoles but dh got really cross  

Dh has been taking vitamins but I still would be interested in what your dh has been taking.  Why don't we get more support from our drs mine just turned around and said 'well I have only 1 child!'


----------



## charley

Hello

Hope everyone is ok. I went to my hospital appoitment on Thursday

and found out the doctor we saw 6 months ago for test results had lied. 

He said dh,s sperm tests were normal, but infact they werent, dont really 

understand it all but amount was ok 25 million, but motility wasnt, 25%.

Anyway the doctor we saw was great and has told us the way forward 

now is icsi, she said we could have one free treatment on the nhs

and it will be by the end of the year hopefully  

Although we are both absolutey over the moon that we are getting

somewhere at last, I am feeling slightly uneasy now its sunk in, just 

nerves I think, not knowing what to expect.

Right thats me for now, take care everyone

Louise...... good luck for Wednesday 

Gayn........congrats on your new neice... I love the name Daisy 

Hugs from Charley xx


----------



## LouKIZ

Goth, I know what you mean about Dr's. The trouble is they are only general practitioners and don't know enough detail about specific problems like infertility. Here is a list of the vitamins : Pycnogenol, grapeseed extract, zinc, selenium, Siberian ginseng, Vit B complex, High dose vit c, Vit E.

Hi Charley, maybe you could get your DH to take these vitamins as well! Thanks for your "Good Luck" I will let you know how I get on. Don't worry about the treatment, If I managed to do it anyone can. I hate hospitals and being messed about with! But here I am now on my 2 week wait (well 2 days now, thank god!)

Hello to everyone!
Louise xxx


----------



## LouKIZ

Morning,

Well I did my test this morning and I got a big fat positive. I am so excited, I still can't believe it.  

This was our first go at IVF and at the age of 41 I was expecting it not to work (especially first time)

If I can do it, you can too! Don't give up, you've got to have a go. I had given up then something inside me said that I had to give it my all. I have a phobia of hospitals an all things medical but I pushed myself to do it.



Thinking of you all
Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## Goth

*Congratulations !!!!!!*


----------



## charley

Louise,

Congratulations hunny on your  

Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months.

Love and hugs Charley xxx


----------



## ramps

Louise,

CONGRATULATIONS a million times on your fantastic news
I'm in the same circumstances as yourself with 7 days to go !         

loads of hugs & congrats

Ramps


----------



## REC

How exciting..

Here's hoping to many more  
Love 

Roz x


----------



## jeanette

Hi Louise

WOW!

This is fantastic!

Many congratulations !!

love

jeanettexxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

fantastic news Louise! on your  
woooooooo-hoooooooo!
love
Gayn
XX


----------



## LouKIZ

Thank you all for your lovely messages.

I just want you all to go for it now. I could never imagine this happening. My consultant said that your odds of success go up if you have had a previous pregnancy.

So go and get into dept, keep a positive attitude and go for it!

Lots of love to you all    
Louise
xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Louise

Big congrats on your      and i would like to wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months.


I bet your on     

Love Charlotte


----------



## Nikki

Hi Louise,

It's great to hear such positive news. I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy and an easy birth!!! 

Nikki ;


----------



## jeanette

Hiya!!

How are you all??

Well I have stopped in today cause I heard on the news it was going to snow!! ...ermmm

Got nearly a week of soon (feb half term) and I cant wait!!

Louise..hope you are keeping well! Im spreading lots of fairydust on here 

Chazz..hope you are ok hun. 

Angel- how are you mate! great seeing you in the quiz the other night!

Roz..totally agree with you..heres to many more ++++

Charley..hope you are ok.

Fee..IM KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED HUN xx

Hope everyone else is well!!

hugs n kisses to you all

jeanettexx


----------



## casey

Just a quick hello to everyone - hope you're all keeping well
Louise - congratualtions on your    
love CaseyX


----------



## LouKIZ

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd pop in to see how your doing?

Thank you again for all your lovely messages!!  

I'm feeling nicely sick and my boobs hurt ... all good signs and I'm not complaining!! The clinic confirmed that my HCG levels are nice and high. Keeping my fingers crossed that I get passed the 12 week mark. This pregnancy is so different from my first!! I want to wrap myself up in cotten wool and hibernate for 8 months.

Keep in touch and let us know what your all up to!

Take care
Louise xxx


----------



## Guest

hi Jeanette

I'm OK thank's for asking.

Found the whole baby thing a little hard over this past few day's. One of the ladies at work has found out she is having a little girl and she is getting bigger by the second. I am happy for her as it is her own miracle in a way (DH had vers reversal but the were told it may not work). Anyway I think I have signs that I may be ovulating (cm today and yesterday & sore boobs) heres hoping for my own miracle .

Louise I am so glad to here that you have sore boobs and feel sick, that sounds really bad  . I hope it stays that way for the next few months at least.

I hope all you ladies are doing well.

Love Charlotte


----------



## LouKIZ

Hello Charlotte

We all know on this site how hard it is to stay positive sometimes. It's even harder when your surrounded by people having babies and getting pregnant with very little effort. All I can say to you is that you will get there. If you do have to have IVF, don't worry, it's not as bad as you expect. If you need an incentive, look at me, 41 and successful. Your still very young and your chances of success are much better then mine were!!

Are you having any treatment at the moment? if you are, I hope it is going well!

Take care
Louise 
PS sending you lots of baby dust


----------



## RSMUM

Gwen - what awful news - things do not sound at all good for you - here's hoping it's time for some good luck coming your way - thinking of you

Sorry to hear you're feeling down, Charlotte - hang in there.

Minor news from me - my d/r scan was not as good as I'd hoped - a huge cyst on one ovary so I'm not down-regging at all - however as my donor is not due for her scan until next week I have another week for the drugs to work ( as they say!  )..so next scan Valentine's Day. Hopefully by then things should be doing what they should and they can start to sync me and the donor up..

Is it Pancake Day today by the way?  

Take care, all of you..

xx


----------



## Fee

Deb - long time no hear. Quick question. Were you on the donor egg list before 2003 - or did you go on after your FET in Nov 2004?  Or have you got your own donor?  I can't remember?
I just wonder (aged 42 and 2 days) whether it is worth even thinking about donor eggs at this stage?

Fee

xxxxx


----------



## RSMUM

Hi Fee - well, joined the list in Feb last year.Seems like a lifetime away now.

Are you thinking about egg share or being a recip.?

xx


----------



## Fee

Being a recipient - (I've just turned 42!!) - wondered if it was worth joining.
Fee xx


----------



## Guest

Hi ladies

Thank you all very much for your kind words. I had a hard day on Tuesday  . One of the girls that is pg (15 weeks) asked me if I was going to have anymore children? Nothing wrong with that I thought, so I told her yes but that I needed to save some money first. She then said "oh you know Charlotte there is never a right time to have a baby, dint worry about saving for baby thing's just go ahead and have a baby".     . At that point I had had enough of trying to keep it to myself. She was so insensitive (well i thought so anyway) that I told her that there is a 90% chance that I need ivf to have another baby. She was really stunned and did not know what to say after that. I went to the ladies Had had a good  , after which I felt a Little better.

Well I am a little better now, my DH was lovely about it and sat there and cuddled me for a good few hours when I got home. I love him so much.

I hope you are all well and I am sending you all lots of          .

Love Charlotte


----------



## Fee

Oh Charlotte
I feel for you. People say the crassest things. A few months ago I blew my stack at a girl who sits near me who was making jokes about men who are jaffas (i.e Male factor infertility). I stormed in and told her in no uncertain terms how offensive I found her sense of humour. She big huff on - and then two weeks ago she was diagnosed with premature menopause and has the heartache herself.  She at least now has someone she knows has been through txt and that can, ironically, be a shoulder for her to sob on should she need it.
You did the right thing telling this colleague. You may feel awkward just now - but she may turn out to be very supportive (I hope so) and be more sensitive about speaking about her pregancy, or moaning about things. I do hope so.
Huge hugs hun
Fee xxxxxx


----------



## jeanette

Hi everyone

new home......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=22568.new#new

love

jeanettexx


----------

